

Tell HN: Google is sending out Glass Invites to developers - adamfeldman

I initially signed up here[1] ages ago, and got the email below today:<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;glass&#x2F;start&#x2F;how-to-get-one&#x2F;<p>&quot;Hi there<p>When you asked us how to get Glass on this site, we told you there would be more chances to join the Explorer Program…someday. Well, today’s the day.<p>The sneak peek of the Glass Developer Kit (GDK) is available now, making it possible to build new and innovative kinds of Glassware. We’re now inviting you, as a developer, to purchase Glass, become an Explorer, and join us in taking the next step in developing for Glass.<p>Click on the purchase code below to begin your adventures with Glass.<p>Purchase Now<p>For future reference, your code is: XXXX<p>This offer is available for a limited time. Purchase codes expire in 7 days. 
Just a reminder that all Glass Explorers must:<p>*  be U.S. residents<p>*  be 18 years or older<p>*  purchase Glass<p>*  provide a U.S. shipping address OR pick up their Glass at one of our locations in New York, San Francisco or Los Angeles&quot;
======
calvin_c
I got one of these too. I guess they're really trying to push the GDK and get
some stuff in the store for launch.

~~~
proteinpae
Do you think it will boom like iPhone/Andriods?

~~~
petervandijck
I think it'll take much longer and be bigger. But don't expect a huge market
the first year or two.

------
vyrotek
Thanks for sharing this. I signed up as soon as I saw this and just received
the email tonight.

~~~
adamfeldman
Awesome!

